# Southern Tide Polos



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I just recently picked up a Southern Tide polo and can now say it truly is the best polo out there. It is cut perfectly; not slim and by no means baggy. The fabric has 4% stretch in it, so it doesn't shrink in the dryer. The colors are bright and vibrant. It really is a superb polo shirt. Hopefully you guys will get past the fish logo and try one on. I guarantee you will be impressed.

On a side note, I bought mine while on business in Dallas at a remarkable store called Culwell & Son. I'm sure all of the Dallas members are very familiar with the store. It is like going back in time, complete with a groom shop for haircuts and straight razor shaves. I will definitely make it a must-stop any time I make it to the Big D.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

The store sounds awesome. I'd love a place like that in Memphis. I've really been wanting to find a place to get a straight razor shave lately. I have seen the Southern Tide polos before and they look to be pretty good stuff.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Are the Southern Tide Polos sold by any online retailers? That would be helpful for those of us not living in or travelling to Dallas.


----------



## agent86 (Feb 7, 2009)

Memphis88 said:


> The store sounds awesome. I'd love a place like that in Memphis. I've really been wanting to find a place to get a straight razor shave lately. I have seen the Southern Tide polos before and they look to be pretty good stuff.


I'm sorry to derail this thread, but I'm a lurker and I registered to reply to your original post, but my registration didn't get processed until it was gone.

Call Stage Road Barbershop in Bartlett, (901) 382-4864.

They are pretty chinsy but may be able to do a straight razor shave. They use straight razors for neck hair on all standard mens haircuts there. But I would call ahead because I would guess that not all of their barbers can do a full straight razor shave. I doubt you would get the hot towel treatment that you would get at a place like Truefitt and Hill or The Art of Shaving though.

I have found this is the best place outside of a salon/spa to get a haircuit in Memphis. It is less than ideal but at least they know what I'm saying when I say "short ivy league" and it definitely costs less than going to a salon (I used to go to Juve, and it's a great place but $$$).


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Eagle

The polos are sold online at their website.

www.southerntide.com

You could see if you have a retailer close to you, but I doubt they are real big in the Midwest right now. Another interesting fact, when you order a polo online, they give a credit to the participating retailer closest to your zip code. So for instance, if I order a polo online, Southern Tide gives a credit to Oak Hall in Memphis, my closest ST retailer. Oak Hall gets a sale on a $69 polo shirt without doing a thing. Pretty neat program.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Nolan50410: Thanks for the lead! As it turns out, they have a retailer, The Schoolhouse Shop, in Chesterton, IN, located less than eight miles from my front door! I'm definitely going to check out what they have on hand. Should that not work out, I'll order a shirt or two online and The Schoolhouse Shop will get the credit. Thanks again.


----------



## RobertAllen (Nov 11, 2008)

Memphis88 said:


> The store sounds awesome. I'd love a place like that in Memphis. I've really been wanting to find a place to get a straight razor shave lately. I have seen the Southern Tide polos before and they look to be pretty good stuff.


Haven't seen the Southern Tide polos, but look forward to it. But speaking of straight razor shaves, if you are in the Brentwood/Nashville area, I recommend you stop by "Uncle's Barbershop" in Brentwood off Franklin Road. Old-style barbershop with a great supply of shaving and grooming products. They do straight razor shaves and also have a great shoeshine stand. Been in business about 5 months I was told, I just discovered it last week.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

nolan50410 said:


> On a side note, I bought mine while on business in Dallas at a remarkable store called Culwell & Son. I'm sure all of the Dallas members are very familiar with the store. It is like going back in time, complete with a groom shop for haircuts and straight razor shaves. I will definitely make it a must-stop any time I make it to the Big D.


Family owned and operated store. Great service and great merchandise.


----------



## Romualdo (Oct 18, 2005)

These polos have been the hottest summer item in our store!


----------



## themoderngentleman (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm thinking about picking up one Friday. But I might go with Vineyard Vines.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

I like Vineyard Vines polos a lot, and these are tempting as well. 

Has anyone done a side by side comparison?


----------



## Max875 (May 22, 2008)

I just returned home from vacation on Martha's Vineyard and it was nice to see Southern Tide polos stocked at a couple of shops.


----------



## JimmyG (Jun 10, 2008)

My son wears Vineyard Vines as well as Southern Tide and he says there is no comparison between the two. Southern Tide is a much better shirt. The material as well as the workmanship seem much better on the ST shirt. Also, I saw the catalog for their Spring/Summer line and they are going to be offering a number of "cut and sewn" shirts (all patterns/no solids) as well as expanding their shorts line to include Khaki, Navy and a Red (as well as the current stone).


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

There is absolutely no comparison between Southern Tide and Vineyard Vines. If VV didn't have the whale on it, they couldn't sell it for $25. The material and quality is that poor. Southern Tide could take the logo off and still sell for $69. They are great shirts. The fabric is smooth, the colors are vibrant, and the fit is perfect. I'm picking up the chocolate brown and copper colors this weekend.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

nolan50410 said:


> There is absolutely no comparison between Southern Tide and Vineyard Vines. If VV didn't have the whale on it, they couldn't sell it for $25. The material and quality is that poor. Southern Tide could take the logo off and still sell for $69. They are great shirts. The fabric is smooth, the colors are vibrant, and the fit is perfect. I'm picking up the chocolate brown and copper colors this weekend.





JimmyG said:


> My son wears Vineyard Vines as well as Southern Tide and he says there is no comparison between the two. Southern Tide is a much better shirt. The material as well as the workmanship seem much better on the ST shirt. Also, I saw the catalog for their Spring/Summer line and they are going to be offering a number of "cut and sewn" shirts (all patterns/no solids) as well as expanding their shorts line to include Khaki, Navy and a Red (as well as the current stone).


Very interesting to hear. I will have to give them a shot...

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Max875 said:


> I just returned home from vacation on Martha's Vineyard and it was nice to see Southern Tide polos stocked at a couple of shops.


I was surprised (albeit pleasantly) to see Southern Tide polos at the On Deck store in Northeast Wisconsin. Seems a bit odd, I know, but On Deck (which is located in Fish Creek in the popular Door County resort area) carries a number of preppy brands including Vineyard Vines, Lacoste, RL Polo and Sperry. I would have bought one if I didn't already have so many polo shirts (maybe next spring).


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

I give Southern Tide polos a thumbs-up.


----------



## WarrenB (Apr 15, 2009)

How do the ST polos fit? The best fitting polos for me are a Lacoste sz 4, ST looks comparable. I might just go downtown and try one on Saturday....been looking forward to it for a while actually


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I find Southern Tide's to fit very similar to Lacoste, but with a longer tail. The young man who owns the company ( I think he's 26 or so) tried to make the perfect polo shirt. I believe I heard him say he took the Lacoste fit, added a couple inches of overall length, lengthened the sleeves a tad, and made a better fabric that doesn't shrink.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Well I can't stand Lacoste's current offerings purely because of the length; which is exacerbated by their proclivity to shrink.

Stephen did a great job.


----------



## CrookedOak (Mar 14, 2007)

On a trip to Charleston, SC earlier this summer I managed to forget all of my collared shirts. I went to M. Dumas & Sons and was talked into trying on a Southern Tide polo. I was very pleasantly surprised by the fit, wear and breathability of the shirt(s).

I picked up 5 on the spot. I have worn them for 2 months and I am very impressed.

I should have never doubted the guys at Dumas...


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

nolan50410 said:


> I find Southern Tide's to fit very similar to Lacoste, but with a longer tail. The young man who owns the company ( I think he's 26 or so) tried to make the perfect polo shirt. I believe I heard him say he took the Lacoste fit, added a couple inches of overall length, lengthened the sleeves a tad, and made a better fabric that doesn't shrink.


That's the impression I got from the pictures. These do look good.


----------



## themoderngentleman (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't like them as much as much as my Ralph Lauren polos, but the'yre decent.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Eagle,

How far is the store in Chesterton from Bloomington?


----------



## sclemmons (Mar 4, 2006)

If they were made in USA, I would make it a priority to try them. Otherwise I am sticking with the alligator.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

AdamsSutherland said:


> Eagle,
> 
> How far is the store in Chesterton from Bloomington?


Chesterton and Bloomington, IN, are quite a distance apart, with Chesterton being located in the Northwestern part of the state and Bloomington closer to the center of the state. I would guess it is a separation of 130+ miles (I will check Map-quest, and update if necessary). Should you find yourself paying a visit to Chesterton, let me know...perhaps we can meet form lunch...an AAAC get together in Hoosier-land!


----------

